# [OFF][OOXML] le monde marche sur la tête...

## Pixys

Je vous mets juste les liens, j'ai même pas le courage de faire des commentaires.

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/42729-iso-ooxml-votes-scandales-standards.htm

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/article/2008/04/01/le-format-open-xml-de-microsoft-toujours-controverse-mais-bientot-valide_1029859_651865.html?xtor=RSS-3208Last edited by Pixys on Wed Apr 02, 2008 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

C'est bien gentil mais cela a déjà été annoncé et largement commenté dans les Chroniques de geeks (avec en plus plein d'autres liens!)

----------

## xaviermiller

en plus, c'est pas [OXML] mais [OOXML]  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

@Xavier : J'ai toujours su que tu étais un puriste  :Razz: 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Pixys

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> C'est bien gentil mais cela a déjà été annoncé et largement commenté dans les Chroniques de geeks (avec en plus plein d'autres liens!)

 

Ouai ben moins je suis pas un geek... donc je ne lis pas "les Chroniques de geeks". 

D'ailleurs, c'est bien le problème : ce genre de nouvelles reste du domaine du geek alors qu'il concerne tout le monde puisque ça concerne la liberté.

----------

## kopp

Les chroniques de geeks sont là pour regrouper tout ce qui est off, afin de ne laisser que les threads concernant les problèmes concernant Gentoo

----------

## xaviermiller

tiens, on a trouvé le premier utilisateur Gentoo qui n'est pas un geek.

Ok, je sors   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Bapt

moi j'aime le je ne suis pas un geek avec dans la signature : 

~amd64 (sur EMT64), lvm2, reiser4, baselayout-2

FreeBSD-7

 :Smile: 

Super crédible...

----------

## Bio

Moi non plus je ne suis aps un geek, j'aime juste recompiler mon kernel, et alors?   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je vois que le mot geek déchaîne les passions   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Rappel: effectivement, tout le monde ne lit pas le thread "special geek". Quand bien même on en serait un ou pas...

----------

## ghoti

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Rappel: effectivement, tout le monde ne lit pas le thread "special geek". Quand bien même on en serait un ou pas...

 

Bon, je veux bien que le titre ne soit pas très explicite mais, un sujet en "post-it", on en lit tout de même le premier message, ne serait-ce que par curiosité, non ?

Et en l'occurence, celui-ci est très court:

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Voici ici la seconde partie des Chroniques de geeks, le thread précédent étant devenu trop long 
> 
> Pour rappel, on peut parler ici de presque tout ce qu'on veut, plus ou moins off, et en particulier de ce qui ne mérite pas un topic dédié. 

 

Reste à savoir si un sujet aussi politique que l'adoption d'ooxml mérite un topic dédié dans un forum technique   :Confused: 

Même notre Magic Banana ne s'y est pas risqué !  :Wink: 

Mais j'avoue que je sortais justement de lire les derniers commentaires de la "Chronique de geeks" et ma réaction a été "Oh non, pitié, pas encore !"   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Rappel: effectivement, tout le monde ne lit pas le thread "special geek". Quand bien même on en serait un ou pas...

 

Entièrement d'accord avec toi, souvent je ne le lis pas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## El_Goretto

@ghoti: on ne s'est pas compris... je sais de quel topic on parle, et j'y suis allé parfois. Mais je ne le lis pas, dans le sens où, honte à moi, je n'ai pas une fréquentation du bins (gros, le bins  :Smile: ) qui me permetttrait de comprendre et suivre la discussion  :Smile: 

Quand à Magic Banana, il s'est pris une charge ya pas longtemps pour un chti excès de zelle, ça a dû le calmer  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Quand à Magic Banana, il s'est pris une charge ya pas longtemps pour un chti excès de zelle, ça a dû le calmer 

 

?

Euh il continue de relater les (més)aventures de l'ISO/OOXML sur le fameux topic. 

ou j'ai pas tout suivi?

----------

## marmotton

Bah la charge c'était pour avoir créé un topic "qui ne le méritait pas" il me semble,.... donc il continue mais dans chroniques de geek.

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [ou j'ai pas tout suivi?

 

Si, si, toi tu suis !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Il n'empêche que, pour le coup, un thread dédié aurait été bien plus judicieux... je vais me rezèlifier moi !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

Il semble que j'ai fait une boulette, je vais mettre ça sur le compte de l'émotion.

Veuillez m'excuser, verrouillez le sujet si nécessaire, je ne serais pas vexer  :Smile: 

Maintenant, j'ai quelques petits comptes à régler   :Twisted Evil: 

Nan je suis pas un geek:

@Bapt: ma signature n'est là que par commodité. Mais peut-être qu'au fond de moi (très très au fond, hein !) sommeil un embryon de geek (je n'en tire aucune honte ni aucune gloire) mais je ne le revendique pas !

@ghoti: effectivement, on pourrait penser que l'annonce et les 3 post-it situés tout en haut sont les premières choses qu'on lit mais j'avoue que c'est pas du tout mon cas, psychologiquement, ça fait "partie réservée" ou "partie spéciale"...

D'ailleurs combien de newbie se font rappeler à l'ordre sur le respect du formatage des titres de post ?

Merci Magic Banana de me soutenir dans cette douloureuse épreuve qu'est le goudron et les plumes...

Encore une fois, désolé si j'ai fait un excès de zèle.

@+

----------

## Mickael

Nan mais y'a pas de problème Pixys,  :Wink:  y'a des jours comme ça, c'est tout.

----------

## Dismantr

Rassurez-vous les gars, y'a des gens dans le monde réel qui vous catégorisent geek du moment que vous utilisez linux, voire simplement si vous aimez l'informatique (oui oui, même sous window$ !) ~ la geekattitude est à la mode de nos jours......

----------

## kopp

Geek is sexy, c'est bien connu.

Les geeks, c'est devenu tendance, toutes les filles se battent pour avoir "leur" geek.  :Smile: 

----------

## Dismantr

On sent le vécu  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: ....

Mais bon, j'arrête là car je vais me faire jeter par les modos pour off-topicsisme  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VikingB

L'opinion (pas tendre ...) de Mark Shuttleworth sur la chose :

http://www.cedynamix.fr/dotclear/index.php?post/2008/04/04/Mark-Shuttleworth-blame-lISO-sur-la-victoire-de-OOXML

----------

